# HELP ME WIN THE 2011 WET SEAL MODEL SEARCH WINNER!



## DeonnaGandy (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Deonna Gandy and I am participating in 2011 Wet Seal Model search ! It only takes 1 minute to vote! Just simply click the link below and scroll down a little bit, until you see 'DEONNA' then click VOTE under my name!

Thank you so much for your help and support!

http://apps.facebook.com/ws_moâ€‹del_search/index.php?id=25&amp;refâ€‹=nf

xoxo,
Deonna Gandy!


----------



## fashionista502 (May 29, 2012)

DeonnaGandy  sorry i don't have a facebook


----------

